# Need Correct Information!



## Anishnabe (21 Jul 2012)

Can i join the Canadian Force's Army Reserve (CFAR)/ if im currently in grade 10.
and also if i reside in quebec do i only need Grade nine. 

And sorry not a very long sentence kind ogf guy, i like to keep it short and sweet 


thank you


----------



## MikeL (21 Jul 2012)

Off the CF recruiting website....


> Meet the minimum education requirements for your desired military occupation:
> Grade 10 or Secondaire IV in Quebec, and additional educational prerequisites as specified by the occupation


----------



## jeffb (21 Jul 2012)

Anishnabe said:
			
		

> Can i join the Canadian Force's Army Reserve (CFAR)/ if im currently in grade 10.
> and also if i reside in quebec do i only need Grade nine.



Also, I doubt you are 17 if you are in Grade 10. Maybe you are but I sure hope not.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (21 Jul 2012)

you do not need to be 17 you only need to be 16 for the reserves. The formal reserves requirements are grade 10 or Secondare IV in quebec and 16 if you are still in school or 17 if you are no longer attending school.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jul 2012)

From the Official CF Recruiting site:http://www.forces.ca/en/page/howtoapply-106

To be eligible to apply to the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following three minimum requirements:

1. Be a Canadian Citizen
  
2. Be 17 years of age (with parental or guardian consent) or older, except: • Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applicants, who must be 16 years of age or older
  
3. Meet the minimum education requirements for your desired military occupation: • Grade 10 or Secondaire IV in Quebec, and additional educational prerequisites as specified by the occupation


----------



## X Royal (21 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Also, I doubt you are 17 if you are in Grade 10. Maybe you are but I sure hope not.


Don't be so sure. It happens.
When I joined in 78, Grade 8 was the minimum. 
In Cornwallis we had one recruit who had just graduated Grade 8 two months earlier at 17 years of age.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (21 Jul 2012)

The recruiting site has not been updated in a while particularly on the age requirements. I went into a recruiting center on tuesday to do my interview for my CT and well i was waiting on the wall in a big printed out page was the formal requirements for the forces. On the page it said age 16 for the reserves and 17 for reg force. Someone then came in and inquired about the reserves and the requirements. they were then told 16 if you are still in school or 17 if you were out of school.


----------



## jeffb (21 Jul 2012)

16, 17 either way, MOST people are not 16 or 17 and still working on Grade 10.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jul 2012)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Don't be so sure. It happens.
> When I joined in 78, Grade 8 was the minimum.
> In Cornwallis we had one recruit who had just graduated Grade 8 two months earlier at 17 years of age.



Most likely not going to happen anymore, at least while we're very close to 100% manning levels. The education level required has moved far to the right now, even though some of those Grade 8 grads went on to be great RSMs and leaders.


----------



## dogger1936 (22 Jul 2012)

I signed up at 17 (NCM) after I graduated grade 12 with mommy's signature.

My first WO's claim to fame was "where else can you make this money with a grade 8 education!"


----------



## Franko (22 Jul 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> I signed up at 17 (NCM) after I graduated grade 12 with mommy's signature.
> 
> My first WO's claim to fame was "where else can you make this money with a grade 8 education!"



My first Tp WO's claim was " look at me with a grade 8 education leading men".     :

He used to get us to help him proof read everything and couldn't spell to save his own life.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jul 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> 16, 17 either way, MOST people are not 16 or 17 and still working on Grade 10.



My son was 16 while in grade 10. If someone failed a grade (if it's even possible any more) they could be 17 in grade 10.


----------



## dogger1936 (27 Jul 2012)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> My first Tp WO's claim was " look at me with a grade 8 education leading men".     :
> 
> He used to get us to help him proof read everything and couldn't spell to save his own life.



No doubt same guy.


----------



## Franko (28 Jul 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> No doubt same guy.



Doubt it. He was promoted to MWO and higher before you got in.

Mind you I seem to recall another saying the same tripe. Just a bitter, under-educated NCO who liked to keep the troops down and not promote their welfare.


----------



## dennmu (17 Aug 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> 16, 17 either way, MOST people are not 16 or 17 and still working on Grade 10.



Not that I want to stir the pot here, but it's quite possible for him to be 16 and in grade ten. All depends in which month he was born, and the start times for schooling. For example those that where born in October, would actually be starting school a year later. This would put him at 16 in grade ten. He didn't really specify how old he was.


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2012)

dennmu said:
			
		

> All depends in which month he was born, and the start times for schooling. For example those that where born in October, would actually be starting school a year later.



Perhaps it varies from province to province.

In Ontario, I believe it depends on the year, rather than the month, of birth.

"Q. At what age do children start school in Ontario?

A.Children in Ontario start full-time school in September of the year in which they are six years old.":
http://www.discover-southern-ontario.com/frequently-asked-questions.html


----------

